# Flash doesn't work anymore



## ahavatar (Oct 30, 2011)

Greetings,

From some time ago after some ports upgrades on my FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE box, Flash stopped working. I got following error messages in .xsession-errors:

```
(npviewer.bin:95691): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize plugin-side RPC client connection
```
And Chromium browser shows "Missing Plug-ins" instead even though 
	
	



```
about://plugins
```
 displays that flash is installed.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 30, 2011)

You probably upgraded kernel when http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-11:05.unix.asc was out, but the part fixing Linux layer wasn't included, thus breaking all X11 Linux applications. So the solution is probably:

```
# fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-11:05/unix-linux.patch
# fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-11:05/unix-linux.patch.asc

b) Apply the patch.

# cd /usr/src
# patch < /path/to/patch

c) Recompile your kernel as described in
<URL:http://www.FreeBSD.org/handbook/kernelconfig.html> and reboot the
system.
```


----------

